# My New Suunto



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Elementum Terra



Enjoying wearing it


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Still love digitals too.


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I foolishly sold this to Deco and spent nigh on two yrs regretting it.....till now



Bought the above second hand on flea bay for suspiciously reasonable money, came with the lesser spotted metal bracelet. The poor pic and description meant i suspected an issue but was assured it was fully functional and in good cond so said feck it and rolled the dice.

Fast forward and the case, bracelet and crystal were in good order with acceptable wear but dust and greasy finger prints on inside of the crystal and on the face of the digi display were evident (supposedly "must have been from the jeweller who just replaced the battery"). Torx screws on the case back were all "finger tight" loose too, gotta love ebay!

Anyway, case back removal revealed more greasy finger prints but thankfully no water ingress. Removal of the works was worrysome as the large jog dial button has a delicate multi point star wheel inside which when turned makes the corresponding audible click on a reciever mini paddle within the movement. After eyeballing it the movement was removed simply by levering it up ensuring you were inbetween clicks if you get me. The outer chapter ring for hpa was simply removed by upending the case. It was nicely indexed at 12 o'clock with a corresponding tab so no guesswork later.

Star point wheel was removed from the inside and case/crystal were popped in the ultrasonic cleaner and left to dry overnight. The digital face was carefully cleaned with a mild solvent and the lot reassembled with the o ring silicone greased.

Not being a steel bracelet kinda guy I bought a couple different 22mm nato/zulu monkeyswag straps and I'm delighted with it, mega comfy and the odd mark that's already there means I've no worries using the hell out of it


----------

